# I need a team to cook with at



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Hog Happnin NC http://www.hoghappnin.com/

Anyone going who may need some help?


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2009)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy":30cswl20]Hog Happnin NC [url="http://www.hoghappnin.com/ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 30, 2009)

Man do I feel the love here.  Thank god for Charlie and Jo.  The needed someone to do all of thier dishes for them in Shelby and asked ME to do them.  At least someone here WUVS me.  Thanks Charlie, see you in November.


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 30, 2009)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Man do I feel the love here.  Thank god for Charlie and Jo.  The needed someone to do all of thier dishes for them in Shelby and asked ME to do them.  At least someone here WUVS me.  Thanks Charlie, see you in November.



Ah,,,,,,,,,,NOT!

Didn't you say that you were doing the dishes for me at Pickin in the Panhandle in 2 weeks?


----------

